# Nice Cobalt Canadian Poison Bottle Dug .



## TreelineDigger (Oct 26, 2020)

I dug this nice 1 oz Cobalt Blue Canadian (Dominion Glass ) coffin-shaped poison yesterday . Happy to add it to my collection .


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 26, 2020)

Nice find!  I've always wanted to dig one of those, found plenty broken but none whole.  Most of the ones I see are embossed "carbolic acid", not sure how common the ones without that embossing are.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 26, 2020)

That's a nice one. Congrats.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 27, 2020)

Sweet!


----------



## Mjbottle (Oct 27, 2020)

Awsome! Realy cool find.


----------



## TreelineDigger (Oct 27, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> That's a nice one. Congrats.


Thanks , I appreciate your comment .


----------



## TreelineDigger (Oct 27, 2020)

Mjbottle said:


> Awsome! Realy cool find.


Thanks I appreciate your comments .


----------



## TreelineDigger (Oct 27, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> Nice find!  I've always wanted to dig one of those, found plenty broken but none whole.  Most of the ones I see are embossed "carbolic acid", not sure how common the ones without that embossing are.


Thanks , ya I was almost shocked to see it kind of roll out of the dirt bank . Much like yourself I’ve seen necks / tops / parts of broken ones , but this is the first whole one I was lucky enough to dig . And yes, I’ve seen the Carbolic Acid ones , they are almost identical to this one except for the Carbolic Acid embossing down the front .


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Nov 7, 2020)

This is as close as I've ever come to an intact poison:





I'll keep lookin', though! They are exceptionally cool looking bottles, methinks; and cobalt blue glass is stunning.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Nov 7, 2020)

That broken fellow is a crier, especially since it's a T. Eaton Drug Co., Ltd. poison bottle. It will have Eaton's E in a diamond trademark on the base.


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Nov 7, 2020)

mctaggart67 said:


> That broken fellow is a crier, especially since it's a T. Eaton Drug Co., Ltd. poison bottle. It will have Eaton's E in a diamond trademark on the base.


Here's the base:


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Nov 7, 2020)

Edit


----------



## MEDIC-372 (Nov 7, 2020)

That is nice!


----------



## GACDIG (Nov 9, 2020)

Nothing like digging up a nice cobalt poison fresh out of the ground. Good Dig!


----------

